# Iron Man Ranger



## Ravage (Oct 28, 2009)

Talk about inspiration !

Rangers Lead The Way !


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow, that is inspirational


----------



## dknob (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow. 

I miss walking among giants.


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 28, 2009)

I've met and talked with him at length when I was in the hospital visiting a friend of mine.  Quite an inspiration indeed.  Saw him PT'ing some of his Ranger's last week.  This NCO is rock solid and badass.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 28, 2009)

WOW!!! I have no words for this.

F.M.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 28, 2009)

Hell of an inspiration.


----------



## lancero (Oct 29, 2009)

AWESOME. 

RLTW


----------



## 7point62 (Oct 29, 2009)

The man is awesome. 

Great to see guys who are getting prosthetics now who refuse to stop being athletes and warriors; and it's also great that the military is allowing them to return to full duty.


----------



## dknob (Oct 29, 2009)

Ive seen an active operator back in Iraq in 2006 with a prosthetic leg as well.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 29, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken, that's Joe K. And yes, he's a stud and has a heart as big as they come. 

Rock on JK. :cool:


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Oct 29, 2009)

Just makes your ole RW&B heart just swell up with pride, don't it???


----------



## tipofthespear (Oct 29, 2009)

Very Inspirational.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 29, 2009)

I met him and his wife a couple of years not long after he left WRAMC. This pic was snapped during BRC 07.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Oct 29, 2009)

RLTW!! All you can say.


----------



## Scotth (Oct 29, 2009)

In the dictionary by the definition of Why RLTW they should put that picture with no words.


----------



## Poccington (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow.

Truly inspirational.


----------



## 7point62 (Oct 30, 2009)

dknob said:


> Ive seen an active operator back in Iraq in 2006 with a prosthetic leg as well.





You don't know how glad I am to hear stuff like this.


----------



## RAGE275 (Dec 13, 2009)

Joe K it is, he was RIP Cadre for a while. And from the eyes of a private, is absolutely insane on every level imaginable. Great guy though


----------



## Frisch (Dec 28, 2009)

It's men like that who make me want to wear the uniform.


----------



## LongTabSigO (Dec 28, 2009)

It is now not far off where we will read a story of a heroic Soldier that earns a valor medal for defeating an attack with the use of his prosthetic limb while in a last-ditch defense.


----------



## Swill (Dec 28, 2009)

Respect. RLTW.


----------

